# Uber playing games with airport surge



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I get to the Charlotte pigpen at 1am just in time to catch the elusive surge. The map shows $5.75 surge at the airport but we have to wait for airport rides in the pigpen where Uber offers only $4.50 guarantee on next ride. Then the surge zone disappears so if I dont accept the next ride I will lose the sticky surge. Well lo and behold, the next ride is a long 60+ minute trip. When I arrive at pickup, the rider wants to go to Raleigh, 150 miles and 3 hours away at base rates. He's a student so no chance to negotiate tip and return fee. I shuffle, cancel and collect $3.75 but lose sticky surge. Way to go Uber. You win again.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I get to the Charlotte pigpen at 1am just in time to catch the elusive surge. The map shows $5.75 surge at the airport but we have to wait for airport rides in the pigpen where Uber offers only $4.50 guarantee on next ride. Then the surge zone then disappears so if I dont accept the next ride I will lose the sticky surge. Well lo and behold, the next ride is a long 60+ minute trip. When I arrive at pickup, the rider wants to go to Raleigh, 150 miles and 3 hours away at base rates. He's a student so no chance to negotiate tip and return fee. I shuffle, cancel and collect $3.75 but lose sticky surge. Way to go Uber. You win again.


Those long trips are a losing proposition, it looks good up front but ends up costing you in dead miles and wear and tear on your car.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> Those long trips are a losing proposition, it looks good up front but ends up costing you in dead miles and wear and tear on your car.


Long trips aren't worth it. 
Short trips aren't worth it. 
This gig just ain't worth it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Long trips aren't worth it.
> Short trips aren't worth it.
> This gig just ain't worth it.


Baby please dont go !!!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

U/L guy said:


> Those long trips are a losing proposition, it looks good up front but ends up costing you in dead miles and wear and tear on your car.


About wear and tear on the car, keep in mind that mechanics estimate that a mile of highway driving does about 10% of the wear and tear on the car that a mile of city driving does.

I'd say the real problem here would be what is the company charging that student taking the long trip? Are they doing a 2.0x surge multiplier but only giving you an extra $3?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I sometimes dip into the airport queue to pickup the sticky surge, then I head back to downtown.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I'll go thru the limo check point, then go to the terminal to catch those long haul rides that the fuber drivers have canceled on. After sitting at the curb for about 10 min ( allowed 20 min park time to get pax ), the poor student/pax will notice my car/cab and will approach and ask if I'm available, I say yes, where too ? When asked price or rate, I tell them not as cheap as uber, just a little more than a standard cab. I charge em $3 mile, this pays me $2 mile going heavy and $1 mile returning light. You got to hustle if you want to get even and then some  

In my market, I run as a " Car Service " under the state transportation laws, I can do taxi, limo, shuttle, car service, small packages, and courier work. I have decreased my dependence on gryft/fuber to the point that I can walk away from these companies and not feel much of a pinch from the loss of revenue.

There are always ways to "get even and then some" with these companies, they are short sighted and after over 8 years have still not made a profit.... umm what is wrong with this ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I sometimes dip into the airport queue to pickup the sticky surge, then I head back to downtown.


They're on to us.
Today for the first time ì see that airport surge is good only at the airport. Says so on screen.


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I sometimes dip into the airport queue to pickup the sticky surge, then I head back to downtown.


In Atlanta that use to be possible. Now you can only use surge in airport vicinity.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I sometimes dip into the airport queue to pickup the sticky surge, then I head back to downtown.


I don't understand the sticky surge. I'm guessing that if the driver has a sticky surge of say $3.00 but the area has a $1.50 surge posted, the driver with a $3.00 surge is the LAST driver Uber will offer an trip to ... but that's just my crazy way of thinking.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

Uber_Dubler said:


> I don't understand the sticky surge. I'm guessing that if the driver has a sticky surge of say $3.00 but the area has a $1.50 surge posted, the driver with a $3.00 surge is the LAST driver Uber will offer an trip to ... but that's just my crazy way of thinking.


I agree, I've had a few of those situations,


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Not a good idea to publicize taking airport sticky surge and run away to non airport areas. You know that Uber and Lyft monitors UP... milk the sticky as much as possible,so don’t talk about it.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Molongo said:


> In Atlanta that use to be possible. Now you can only use surge in airport vicinity.


Uber implemented airport only sticky surge in the SF bay area a few months ago and the app states that it only applies at the airport.


----------



## LONG Time screwed (Jul 7, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Long trips aren't worth it.
> Short trips aren't worth it.
> This gig just ain't worth it.


u/l needs to set minimums for rides..........other than that pick and choose what you want for rides and don't woory about acceptance rate.....they need you more than ever!!!!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Long trips aren't worth it.
> Short trips aren't worth it.
> This gig just ain't worth it.


By that logic, YOUR NOT WORTH IT!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> By that logic, YOUR NOT WORTH IT!


My what?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> My what?


Ignore WOObutcher, he's just an old burn out having flashbacks to the 60's.


----------



## LONG Time screwed (Jul 7, 2019)

Who the "H" are you worrying about burnouts from the 60's......a very stupid comment !!!!!!
Obviously you have not been around the block many times to recognize when you are being taken advantage of.....


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

This was pretty recent at my airport. That $5 surge was literally in a field where nobody was....


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LONG Time screwed said:


> Who the "H" are you worrying about burnouts from the 60's......a very stupid comment !!!!!!
> Obviously you have not been around the block many times to recognize when you are being taken advantage of.....


You can always quit Uber and stay with driving shitty taxis. BTW that was an extremely rude comment you posted to TemptingFate, it shows your lack of character and decency.


----------

